# RO systems



## Doughnut (Oct 7, 2020)

hi everyone  hope you all are safe and doing well. 
I was just wondering if anyone has a RO system and how much does it usually cost? What are some requirements? I live in a condo so I'm not sure how that would work. 

I found some options on Amazon Canada but I don't know if they will work. 
Can anyone please help?  

Have a good one!


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

I just recently bought a system from MaxWaterFlow they ship from Vaughan and the prices seemed good. Set it up and just started using it, so far no issues!


----------



## Doughnut (Oct 7, 2020)

gtgwin said:


> I just recently bought a system from MaxWaterFlow they ship from Vaughan and the prices seemed good. Set it up and just started using it, so far no issues!


Hi  thanks for your message and information! I'm just looking to buy something that is not permanent as I am only renting now maybe something along the lines of this: 
https://www.amazon.ca/3-Stage-Porta...5759011&sprefix=reverse+om,kitchen,312&sr=8-5

Has anyone had experience with amazon bought ones?

Many thanks!


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

Doughnut said:


> Hi  thanks for your message and information! I'm just looking to buy something that is not permanent as I am only renting now maybe something along the lines of this:
> https://www.amazon.ca/3-Stage-Porta...5759011&sprefix=reverse+om,kitchen,312&sr=8-5
> 
> Has anyone had experience with amazon bought ones?
> ...


That looks similar to the RO Buddie system which has been recommended as a good portable solution.
https://www.amazon.ca/Aquatic-Reverse-Changing-Deionization-Cartridge/dp/B00204CQF6


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Doughnut said:


> Hi  thanks for your message and information! I'm just looking to buy something that is not permanent as I am only renting now maybe something along the lines of this:
> https://www.amazon.ca/3-Stage-Porta...5759011&sprefix=reverse+om,kitchen,312&sr=8-5
> 
> Has anyone had experience with amazon bought ones?
> ...


Just a friendly FYI the unit in your amazon link has the same style plumbing hook ups as the 'permanent' units.


----------



## Doughnut (Oct 7, 2020)

gtgwin said:


> That looks similar to the RO Buddie system which has been recommended as a good portable solution.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Aquatic-Reverse-Changing-Deionization-Cartridge/dp/B00204CQF6


Thank you so much  much appreciated



Greg_o said:


> Just a friendly FYI the unit in your amazon link has the same style plumbing hook ups as the 'permanent' units.


Thank you for the information! I'm just not strong enough to lift or set up alone and if I ever move that's going to be a problem, also I am not ready to commit 1k-2k for this yet until I'm sure that I really want to get into this hobby


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

This is where I buy all my RO equipment.
https://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium_c_1420.html


----------

